# We are officially moving!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I got the flat i want with the garden. Soooo

We are moving in the week!!! :thumbup:

Do any of you have your rabbits permanently on the grass?

The back garden is all grass where i am going and i am worried about them being covered in mud all the time and digging :eek6:

I have a garage i can keep them all in if it gets too bad

What about their claws wearing down? They wont wear down on the grass will they?? :


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

nice one hun hope all goes well, can't you put a few paving stones down make like a little patio for them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ill say it again hun, i am sooooo pleased for you

my lot are perminantly on dirt, the grass died.
i have run covers over the top, so it doesnt turn to slop when it rains, and the bottom of the runs were meshed over

mine just get claw clips every once in a while


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you are on the move and sounds as if it is a lovely place for the animals too.....worth the wait, I hope. Good luck with the move..


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck with new place :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Fantastic news hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is brrilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah as OP said a couple a paving slabs might help particularly if yiou have a bunny who doesn't like being groomed!! xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yay that you have a flat with a garden, that's excellent.

I used to keep my bunnies on the grass and just had to move their hutch and run about every few months.
As they would only use the litter tray that was in the hutch and not the one in the run they would poop on the grass in the run and the grass and dandelion leaves that grew there were amazing! Natural fertiliser from the bunnies!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's fantastic news!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic news! :thumbup: My buns were permanently on grass before i moved. I put a few paving slabs in for them to go on which helped to keep their claws trim (Dora *hates* being groomed  )

I found that Dora used to dig all day everyday :lol: so i had to dig up the grass and lay mesh underneath and i covered it over with some turf and let it take hold before i could let them out to play there again.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great news I hope your all very happy in your new home


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

We move on wednesday! :thumbup:

Sooooooooooooooooo cant wait


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck :thumbup:


----------

